
Why not make your URLs responsive? - duck
http://responsiveurl.co.uk/while/were/making/every/damn/thing/responsive/lets/not/forget/the/url/
======
k3n
I liked the use of progressive responsiveness!

    
    
        0.  http://responsiveurl.co.uk/while/were/making/every/damn/thing/responsive/lets/not/forget/about/the/url/
        1.  http://responsiveurl.co.uk/while/were/making/everything/responsive/lets/not/forget/the/url/
        2.  http://responsiveurl.co.uk/while/were/making/everything/responsive/dont/forget/the/url/
        3.  http://responsiveurl.co.uk/were/making/everything/responsive/dont/forget/the/url/
        4.  http://responsiveurl.co.uk/making/everything/responsive/dont/forget/the/url/
        5.  http://responsiveurl.co.uk/making/everything/responsive/dont/forget/url/
        6.  http://responsiveurl.co.uk/making/responsive/dont/forget/url/
        7.  http://responsiveurl.co.uk/responsive/dont/forget/url/
        8.  http://responsiveurl.co.uk/responsive/url/
        9.  http://responsiveurl.co.uk/rspnsv/url/
        10. http://responsiveurl.co.uk/
        11. http://rspnsvurl.co.uk/

------
ckluis
Terrible idea, but I could see someone implementing a version of this which
displays:

url.com/123455

www.url.com/long/longer/longest/url-structure

for mobile vs desktop in an application.

It makes me shudder.

------
bluetidepro
I got a quick laugh from this, especially that the demo actually worked!
However, as the blog post mentioned, for the love of god people, do not do
this for real. Haha

------
larrysmoustache
So much for "Uniform"

